# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Jetski and Water Sports options?

## x l ent

What areas in Port Antonio have Jetski, Kayak and other water sports. Would like to check my options before I arrive.

----------


## TBfan

No disrespect but you might be happier in Ochie, Negril or Mo Bay.

----------


## JitterBug

in all my stays in porty i never spotted a jetski . . .

----------


## TBfan

> in all my stays in porty i never spotted a jetski . . .


Same of TB.
May it never change!

----------


## NYCGirl

Agree with the other posters, that area of the country appears more eco-conscious.  Also, many of the beaches there are in smaller coves and not the "wide open" expanse of water you will find in places like Negril.

----------


## Rhodesresort

Jet skiis are illegal in Jamaica and help to destroy our reefs.  Please pass the word around.

----------


## 541lion

Kayaks were also mentioned!! I was told you can rent kayaks at the blue lagoon.. Big on my plans

----------

